# New to the site and VW. Need help with 80k service



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi everyone, Im a noob on the site and im new to the VW community. Ive been a Ford and Chevy man all my life, and my wife had to have a Jetta mkV. Ive been cruzin the site, and im still no closer to really understanding what all the lingo is for this car. Its a 05.5 Jetta with the 2.5 and a 6 speed tiptronic automatic trans w/86k miles. I know it needs the 80k service and with the $500+ dealer price tag, ill be doing it myself. So ive already changed the oil, with 5-30w valvoline maxlife full synthetic. I need to know what kinda trans oil and filter it needs, along with plugs, fuel, air, and cabin filters. I would prefer to get my parts from local sources (autozone,kragen,etc) instead of online, if its possible, I had to order my mobile 1 oil filter from Autozone. Oh and how do you remove the engine cover? Again sorry for the dumb post, im sure everyone here has read it before, but im 6k miles over the service time and from the looks of the old oil it needs it, BAD and SOON. So thank you everyone who is going to help me, and ill soon get up to speed as far as what VW has to offer.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: New to the site and VW. Need help with 80k service (avargas681)*

Well 1st off welcome to the Vortex. 
As far as the trans filter and fluid I'm not too sure. But with the plugs and other filters, go to the dealer and buy them. Most everyone on here will say use the factory plugs. Or if you really hate your dealer you can use a company like ECS Tuning to get the stuff.
And the engine cover, get the engine a little warm so the rubber softens up, then pull up and the back corners 1st. It's on there so don't be affraid to give it a good pull. Once it's off you'll see how easy it was. 
You'll def save a lot of money doing it yourself. Good luck with it.


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New to the site and VW. Need help with 80k service (vw93to85)*

thank you for welcomeing me and the help on the cover, and as far as the maintenence parts go, is everything Bosch? Given that its all german made? Ive never gone to the dealership to buy parts but if thats what alot are recommending then ill follow everyones advice. And on the trans filter, i'm understanding that on the '05 "new Jetta" its sealed and I cant change the filter? but from my work on Ford if you have a sealed trans you can do a fluid flush from the trans cooler. Or again am I wrong? thanks again everyone.


----------



## sclick55 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: New to the site and VW. Need help with 80k service (avargas681)*

Here is everything for the transmission:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...3472/
I have not been able to find the parts through local auto parts stores.
As far as a DIY walk through goes on doing it, well I have been searching most of the morning and cannot find it. If you do please let me know! From what I can find, the ATF has to be at a certain operating temp (measured by vag-com) to do the procedure, but I'm not entirely sure. There is no dipstick to check fluid level so it seems it's a weird procedure of putting fluid in until it leaks out from the drain. Also, in case you don't know, the trans is an Aisin 09G. Good luck to you!
**edit** The transmission may be "sealed" but if you call the dealer they will quote you a price on the filter and fluid change







My local dealer wants 325 and I'm waiting to hear back from NGP on how much they want for it.
**edit 2** pics of engine cover removal:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...36262
_Modified by sclick55 at 12:03 PM 12-15-2009_


_Modified by sclick55 at 12:19 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New to the site and VW. Need help with 80k service (sclick55)*

Well I stopped by Autozone on my way home from work, just to ask a few questions on parts, and they so sell a fram oil cartridge for the 2.5 and they have almost everything eles. the only kicker is that it has to be ordered from their warehouse. its not something they stock. But from an earlier post im being told that I should get my parts from the dealership and save on labor. I also stopped by an auto haus that specializes on VW, Audi and MB. And they quoted me a price of $275 for the 80k service. Do you think I could get the parts cheaper from the dealership and still DIY my "tune-up"?


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: New to the site and VW. Need help with 80k service (avargas681)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avargas681* »_Well I stopped by Autozone on my way home from work, just to ask a few questions on parts, and they so sell a fram oil cartridge for the 2.5 and they have almost everything eles. the only kicker is that it has to be ordered from their warehouse. its not something they stock. But from an earlier post im being told that I should get my parts from the dealership and save on labor. I also stopped by an auto haus that specializes on VW, Audi and MB. And they quoted me a price of $275 for the 80k service. Do you think I could get the parts cheaper from the dealership and still DIY my "tune-up"?

Double-check what the dealer tells you they're doing for that $275 80K service: only too often, it's change oil and 'check this/adjust that'. Not much, really, and any parts and 'repair labor' would be extra. Not likely to include the transmission service you want.
The plugs are NGK, not Bosch. Any plugs you get are likely NGK: stick to 'em they have an odd insulator design that works best with the coil packs. 
My experience so far is: buying parts from the dealer is as cost-effective as buying them from a local parts house and in either case I've found them more expensive than the same parts for an American car (since you are coming from Chevy's iirc) so be prepared. At least buying them from the dealer you know you are getting good stuff (VW, OEM). You can save on part cost buying them on the web but shipping should be considered in total cost for comparison (duh...nothin' new there!).
Really look good at your rear brakes: replace the pads if they are anywhere close to worn. The rear pads wear rapidly and get into linings in very short order and doing rotors is a real hassle (need a hard to get special purpose socket) and much more expensive.
Good luck!


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: New to the site and VW. Need help with 80k service (sclick55)*

I was able to get my tranny flushed with a new filter and gasket for $259 at a foreign shop up the street from me. I will have to note that they did not use OEM fluid. They used BG Products Universal Synthetic ATF Part# 312 which our fluid is listed on the BG Application sheet. I was nervious at first but my shifts seem to be much smoother with this fluid.

avargas681- one thing I can suggest is to get the brake fluid flushed and make sure its DOT4 brake fluid. I would buy the parts necessary for the 80k tuneup at ECS, dealer charges a LOT for plugs. Doubtful that an autoparts store will have the OEM plugs.

Robert


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: New to the site and VW. Need help with 80k service (rob454)*

well for $250 the auto haus i found will do everything that the manuel says to do for the 80k service, which is: plugs, air, and cabin filters, fuel filter and oil change, along with that, theres a page and a half worth of check list that they do. The only thing thats not included is the trans service. The dealer is charging $26 a qrt for ATF fluid and $82 for the trans filter and a whooping $71 for the pan gasket. Plugs are $16 a pop, but Autozone is 4.99 for autolight double platinum. I have never spent this in the past for regular maintenence parts before, are these prices reasonable from the dealership? And the autolight plugs from autozone is it really a big deal to get OEM? Thanks again for everyones help, but just keep in mind my chevy/ford background. For a chevy any plug would have been fine as long as the gap was close, better if it was correct, and even then you still wouldnt get a CEL. But are VW's really that fineky?


_Modified by avargas681 at 3:21 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, stick to OEM, but ECS does have a Denso plug thats much cheaper which is an OEM alternative. (actually is an OEM on some of our 2.5l engines) I think its like $3-4 a plug instead. The whole kit they sell is relatively cheap and thats what I am purchasing since I am at 76k miles.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3792461
You can get this kit and just save the oil for the next change.
Also, how is your transmission shifting? For some reason mine shifts like crap, valve body is fine. Changed the fluid and its a good bit better but is still jerky.


_Modified by rob454 at 7:35 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: (rob454)*

Oh i was also reading on the ECS web site and they say, that the Denso plug is good for 40-50k miles, and the NGK plug is good for 100k. But from what i can tell that the car calls for plugs every 40k, so why go with a plug rated at 100k, again thats just whats posted on the ECS website. But ya im leaning on the Denso plug. But my trans shifts just fine, all though i dont like the throttle response on it. once in a while from 2nd to 3rd can be a bit jerky, but i thinks its because im trying to get the throttle right from 1st to 2nd. I noticed that since its a 6 speed, that 1st gear is from 0mph to 3mph and then 2nd kicks in, just like an 18 wheeler. But again i bought the car used so i know that the trans shifts partly based on the driving habit. So im assuming that the shifts will change when it learns my new driving habit.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (avargas681)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avargas681* »_Oh i was also reading on the ECS web site and they say, that the Denso plug is good for 40-50k miles, and the NGK plug is good for 100k. But from what i can tell that the car calls for plugs every 40k, so why go with a plug rated at 100k, again thats just whats posted on the ECS website. But ya im leaning on the Denso plug. ...

Don't be worried about changing the plugs at 40K; the NGK at least are platinum and good for 60K at least. The Denso may be iridium, if so they really should be good for 100K+. 
Beware copper plugs; they perform really well but last maybe 20K. 
The lower numbers are given so that you will check them whereupon a competent mechanic would 'read' the plug (much less needed in today's world of closed-loop engine management), clean, regap and put them back in if there are no insulator cracks and sufficient electrode. If your engine is running well and no hard starts it's very unlikely your plugs are 'bad' as such. Shops replace them because they are lazy and customers have been 'trained' that new plugs is better.


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*

I was wondering, earlier someone has stated that my jetta has the Aisin 09G transmission. Is that the same as the DSG? I have the option of running the trans in auto mode, and then throwing the shifter over to the right and manually shift the gears without a clutch. Im only asking because i bought the 6 speed service kit from ECS and I want to make sure i got the right kit and fluid.


_Modified by avargas681 at 12:06 PM 12-25-2009_


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (avargas681)*

At the first post you said your tranny is a Tiptronic...that's not a DSG. Which makes sense too since I don't think the DSG comes with the 2.5 on the Rabbit (or Golf??); only the 2.0T on the GTI and GLI.
Tiptronic also has manual shift mode that works as you describe.
BuddyWh


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*

Jetta 2.5's never had a DSG, yours is the 6speed tiptronic. As far as the shifting, the transmission learns your driving habits. So if the driver grannies it I'm not surprised it shifts to 2nd before it hits 5mph. If you want to reset this, disconnect the battery for 15min. As far as the parts, you'll be better sticking to OEM or OEM quality replacements like ECS sells.
If you are looking for more info or input, we have a dedicated Ask a Tech thread over on vwoc.net, though it is currently down for maintenance. Look for Nitroscope8 as he is a VW Tech and mod over there.


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: (DUSlider)*

Yes in my original post i stated it was a tiptronic trans because i assumed that is what it was. I made the mistake of thinking that tiptronic meant that I can manually shift the trans which is actually just the 6 speed auto in "sport mode". I started reading about how the DSG can be shifted manually as well, and thats what got me thinking that i might have made the mistake. Well thanks again to everyone whos been helping me, Merry Chistmas everyone and to the rest of us, Happy Festivus!


----------

